# Employment reference letter for 189 VISA application.



## DJOSHI (Apr 13, 2016)

Regarding employment reference, As per DIBP website, one of requirement is to have below information on company letterhead:

•	the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the *duties undertaken* and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk), and

I work for India’s biggest IT consultancy services. My company only provide reference letter in company described format only and does not include duties undertaken.

For this reason, during ACS assessment, I submitted colleague declaration. I received positive result. 

But now for 189 application, can I submit same declaration? I can get company letter with dates, position and salary, but it will not have duties undertaken. I can submit offer, appointment, promotion, payslip etc, But nowhere it mention list of duties. It has only position. 

Please advise. If duties undertaken needs on company letterhead, then I fear I reached dead-end.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

DJOSHI said:


> Regarding employment reference, As per DIBP website, one of requirement is to have below information on company letterhead:
> 
> •the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the *duties undertaken* and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk), and
> 
> ...


I think you can talk with your boss and explain what you want as required, perhaps, it will be done as prescribed by DIBP for you. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi friends,

Can someone please share the sample format of The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit for the work employment reference.
I know for sure that I will not get the experience letter from my current company. I would rather get it notarized by my manager. Please share the format.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi friends,

Can someone please share the sample format and procedure of The Statutory Declaration Affidavit for the work employment reference.
I know for sure that I will not get the experience letter from my current company. I would rather get it notarized by my manager. Please share the format. 
_____________


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello friends,

Can someone please share the sample format of Roles & responsibilities for General Accountant 221111 & The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit for the work employment reference.

I will appreciate your kind response on this matter. Please share the format.

Thanks 
Abdul


----------

